# Black friday sales



## eschroder (Nov 18, 2012)

Its that time of year again... Anxious to see what samples will be on sale or be announced!

Bring on the debt =o


----------



## LTSF (Nov 18, 2012)

When do they usually start? Is it on black friday or for the whole week (i.e. within hours from now).


----------



## eschroder (Nov 18, 2012)

If I recall, on Thursday morning then last about a week


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 18, 2012)

I've been super pumped for Black Friday sample sales all month, but now that Albion 3 has been announced, I have a lot less money to work with.


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 18, 2012)

I also can't wait... For once I actually have some money to spare!

Apocalypse Ensemble
8Dio Epic Percussion

Please


----------



## Oguz Sehiralti (Nov 19, 2012)

Excuse my ignorance, but what is a black friday sale? Which companies are involved in this?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Nov 19, 2012)

Black Friday in Wikipedia

BB code doesn't like parentheses in URLs. :shock:


----------



## Tatu (Nov 19, 2012)

All I'm hoping for is a small sale on upgrading CB core to pro.. o=<


----------



## mark812 (Nov 19, 2012)

Tatu @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> All I'm hoping for is a small sale on upgrading CB core to pro.. o=<



What do you miss in Core? I never felt to upgrade to Pro. The only thing I really miss is a decent Solo Horn, but I'm counting on Embertone for that.  

However, some of my wishes for Black Friday are U-he Zebra, NI The Giant and Soundiron Apocalypse Ensemble.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 19, 2012)

Isn't England celebrating Thanksgiving (& Black Friday) this year?
...cough...Spitfire...cough


----------



## doctornine (Nov 19, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> I've been super pumped for Black Friday sample sales all month, but now that Albion 3 has been announced, I have a lot less money to work with.



Same here - my wish list has suddenly gone out of the window thanks to Albion3. Not complaining though, it looks like it's going to plug the gaps I have.

_-)


----------



## Tatu (Nov 19, 2012)

mark812 @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> Tatu @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > All I'm hoping for is a small sale on upgrading CB core to pro.. o=<
> ...



Improved French Horn and Trumpet solos (more velocity layers), solo trombone and tuba, added mutes and chords + all the added extras (flutters etc) and.. I wouldn't mind having that Low Monster Brass thingy.. For me, that's a pretty damn assuring list. Bare in mind, that aside CB core, I only have my old EWQLSO samples and some from SAM OE.

-Tatu

EDIT: And oh! I love the overall sound of CB, so it shall be my "core" brass and hence, worth upgrading.


----------



## ghostnote (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm looking forward to finally getting Requiem Light. The Symphonic Choirs are da-riving me mad.


----------



## Kralc (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's hoping Soundiron will have some specials then! Got my eye on rust 3...


----------



## Ganvai (Nov 19, 2012)

Michael Chrostek @ 19th November 2012 said:


> I'm looking forward to finally getting Requiem Light. The Symphonic Choirs are da-riving me mad.



I know what you mean. I've got Req-Light for a while and it really kicks ass


----------



## mark812 (Nov 19, 2012)

http://www.waves.com/lp/black-friday/louder-pre.html?ref=fb%22 (http://www.waves.com/lp/black-friday/lo ... ?ref=fb%22)


----------



## Dan Stearn (Nov 19, 2012)

Interesting, was just planning on making some new purchases this week.. looks like I'll have to hang on a few more days! :wink:


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 19, 2012)

> http://www.waves.com/lp/black-friday/louder-pre.html?ref=fb%22


Not shure if this plugin is actually meant to be helpfull, nice, ore satirical.
But I subscribed nonetheless.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 19, 2012)

mark812 @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> http://www.waves.com/lp/black-friday/louder-pre.html?ref=fb%22



Ha ha! Pretty sure it's for real, but I can see all the follow up posts saying how to mix nowadays....

Thanks for the link btw. I'm full-on busy for the next week or two, so this thread will be really useful.


----------



## Peaslee (Nov 19, 2012)

We've just now launched our Thanksgiving week sale at Soundiron. We're giving 30% off all orders of any 2 or more items from now until end of day on Tuesday the 27th. More info here: http://www.soundiron.com/instruments

We're also launching pre-orders on our brand new Mercury Symphonic Boychoir, a comprehensive 30-voice traditional English boy's choir. The pre-sale is $50 off full price, but the Thanksgiving sale knocks it down another $104, for a total discounted price of $245. http://www.soundiron.com/mercury


----------



## eschroder (Nov 20, 2012)

Nice! Love how affordable your your products are.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 20, 2012)

http://audiodeluxe.com/products/presonu ... 2-producer

Great deal on Studio One v2 Producer - $99.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 21, 2012)

mark812 @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> http://audiodeluxe.com/products/presonus-studio-one-2-producer
> 
> Great deal on Studio One v2 Producer - $99.



I like how they write "Electronic Delivery - FREE!" with an exclamation point... like it's a value add or something...


----------



## dagovitsj (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi!
Got an email from waves earlier today saying: 


> Don't miss our biggest sale of the year - Up to 80% off!



I've been considering Waves Vocal Rider, but think it's a little pricey to say at least...! But if the price drops on Friday I'm probably purchasing it. If not, anyone knows of a good and affordable alternative?

Cheers


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 21, 2012)

dagovitsj @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> Hi!
> Got an email from waves earlier today saying:
> 
> 
> ...



There's this, never tried it though. 
http://www.meldaproduction.com/mautovolume/

I remember in the past you could get Vocal Rider on sale for around $125.00. Maybe you'll get lucky on Friday!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 21, 2012)

dpasdernick @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> mark812 @ Tue Nov 20 said:
> 
> 
> > http://audiodeluxe.com/products/presonus-studio-one-2-producer
> ...



Well I guess for those of us who have been through the shipping, Customs, duties, brokerage fee experience before, might suggest that FREE electronic delivery _deserves_ an exclamation mark.


----------



## dagovitsj (Nov 21, 2012)

@ceemusic: Thanks! I'll check it out when I got time. 

Best


----------



## eschroder (Nov 21, 2012)

Pretty much all of East West products are 50% off, including Hollywood Strings and Brass..

go to http://www.floridamusiccompany.com (www.floridamusiccompany.com)

Free shipping and no tax =]


----------



## Farkle (Nov 21, 2012)

Peaslee @ Tue Nov 20 said:


> We've just now launched our Thanksgiving week sale at Soundiron. We're giving 30% off all orders of any 2 or more items from now until end of day on Tuesday the 27th. More info here: http://www.soundiron.com/instruments
> 
> We're also launching pre-orders on our brand new Mercury Symphonic Boychoir, a comprehensive 30-voice traditional English boy's choir. The pre-sale is $50 off full price, but the Thanksgiving sale knocks it down another $104, for a total discounted price of $245. http://www.soundiron.com/mercury



Hi, Mike P!

Hey, remember when I ported Requiem Light over to my new PC, and I had those registration issues, and you had awesome customer support, and got me all cleared up with personal emails and providing me with great service? 

And, remember when I said you had a customer for life?

I just proved it... just bought the Olympus bundle with the Elvish choir. The Mars/Venus choirs sound STUPENDOUS. 

Thank you for making great libs, and running a great company!

=o 
=o 

Mike W


----------



## fido94 (Nov 21, 2012)

eschroder @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> Pretty much all of East West products are 50% off, including Hollywood Strings and Brass..
> 
> go to http://www.floridamusiccompany.com (www.floridamusiccompany.com)
> 
> Free shipping and no tax =]



Sweet! Great opportunity to get Spaces. I actually noticed it's the same price through EW directly so I will get it there!

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## fido94 (Nov 21, 2012)

8dio: 40% OFF storewide on all products* - The event starts on Thursday night, 11:59 pm PST and ends Sunday night, 11:59 pm PST.

*Adagio Cellos Vol.1, Adagio Violins Vol. 1 and Requiem Professional are 15-20% OFF


----------



## shakuman (Nov 21, 2012)

fido94 @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> 8dio: 40% OFF storewide on all products* - The event starts on Thursday night, 11:59 pm PST and ends Sunday night, 11:59 pm PST.
> 
> *Adagio Cellos Vol.1, Adagio Violins Vol. 1 and Requiem Professional are 15-20% OFF



It's up to 40% OFF storewide on all products..


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 21, 2012)

shakuman @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> fido94 @ Thu Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > 8dio: 40% OFF storewide on all products* - The event starts on Thursday night, 11:59 pm PST and ends Sunday night, 11:59 pm PST.
> ...




Nope... 40% off storewide.

Only the the *** ones aren't 40% off.


Btw, Heavyocity have 50% off storewide! Just purchased Damage... at $170 I couldn't say no... Oh dear, watch my bank account take a huge beating in the next few days.


----------



## fido94 (Nov 21, 2012)

I wonder if Sample Logic will be doing a discount too


----------



## 667 (Nov 21, 2012)

fido94 @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> 8dio: 40% OFF storewide on all products* - The event starts on Thursday night, 11:59 pm PST and ends Sunday night, 11:59 pm PST.
> 
> *Adagio Cellos Vol.1, Adagio Violins Vol. 1 and Requiem Professional are 15-20% OFF


Does that mean people who bought Adagio Cellos @ $399 just got screwed? If they waited they could have got another $40-60 off?

OR maybe it means they're shipping Thursday and the price will be discounted from $499!


----------



## Folmann (Nov 21, 2012)

All 8Dio Products will be 40% off starting tomorrow night - with the following exceptions:

1. Requiem Professional ($484) (15% off)
2. Adagio Violins ($399) (20% off)
3. Adagio Cellos (retain pre-order pricing at $399 (20% off)
4. All bundles retain current pricing.

It is important to underline that none of our Adagio products will not go under pre-order prices. Adagio Cellos are currently on pre-order ($399) and will stay $399 during our sale.

o/~


----------



## Akiha (Nov 22, 2012)

Heavocity Evolve - 115
Heavyocity Evolve Mutations Bundle - 85
Heavyocity Damage - 169


Really good deals, just brought Evolve and the bundle. Thanks to AU dollar being over parity saved a total of 5 cents as well!

(Not affiliated with the company in any way, just pointing out something useful to some on here).


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 22, 2012)

Akiha @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> Heavocity Evolve - 115
> Heavyocity Evolve Mutations Bundle - 85
> Heavyocity Damage - 169
> 
> ...




Yeah this sale is awesome! I just bought their whole product line.... Damage, Evolve and the Bundle. $369. Excellent.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 22, 2012)

I just saw that Sonnox is offering 50% off on their bundles - just through tomorrow.

Edit - for Elite, Essential and Enhance

Ryan


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 22, 2012)

Also just saw this:

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/iODock


iODock at 50% off! Too bad I just bought mine less than a month ago - If you don't have one and have been thinking about it - get it!




Ryan


----------



## Cruciform (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry, I don't know the etiquette of linking another forum but here's a list of sales - http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=365846 8)


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 22, 2012)

fido94 @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> eschroder @ Wed Nov 21 said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much all of East West products are 50% off, including Hollywood Strings and Brass..
> ...



noticed that buying HS and HB separately is cheeper than buying it in the bundle. wiered.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 22, 2012)

cakewalk rapture for $20

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Rapture-e


----------



## jcs88 (Nov 22, 2012)

Really hoping some of Eduardo's libraries go on sale!


----------



## handz (Nov 22, 2012)

"All 8Dio Products will be 40% off starting tomorrow night" 
WOW thank you, Im going to finally buy those Ada...oh wait....
" - with the following exceptions: 
1. Requiem Professional ($484) (15% off) 
2. Adagio Violins ($399) (20% off) 
3. Adagio Cellos (retain pre-order pricing at $399 (20% off) 
4. All bundles retain current pricing. "

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
:?


----------



## woodsdenis (Nov 22, 2012)

Akiha @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> Heavocity Evolve - 115
> Heavyocity Evolve Mutations Bundle - 85
> Heavyocity Damage - 169
> 
> ...



Great minds just nabbed the bundle, have Evolve and Damage already, great deal for quality product.


----------



## Steve Steele (Nov 22, 2012)

Tatu @ Mon Nov 19 said:


> All I'm hoping for is a small sale on upgrading CB core to pro.. o=<



+1 That's what I have my eye on too.


----------



## handz (Nov 22, 2012)

I was hoping for a sale on some of the new WW libs but not even EW have them on sale! Grrrr


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 22, 2012)

gsilbers @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> cakewalk rapture for $20
> 
> http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Rapture-e



Wow - this seems like a too good to pass on deal. Any Rapture users care to comment?


----------



## liljab (Nov 22, 2012)

Hi Guys ! Any deals on cpu, motherboards or other computer stuff here ?
Thanks !!


----------



## Steve Steele (Nov 22, 2012)

I missed out on a great sale on a 512GB SSD on Newegg, again!, Arg. Vertex 4 micron for $299. Got to the checkout screen, "Out of Stock". That's what, the 3rd or 4th time that's happened?

I waited months for that sale.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 22, 2012)

Cruciform @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> Sorry, I don't know the etiquette of linking another forum but here's a list of sales - http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=365846 8)


One of the great things about this forum is that as long as it's in the spirit of _"Musicians helping musicians,"_ then linking other forums if fine.


----------



## Tatu (Nov 22, 2012)

nightwatch @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> Tatu @ Mon Nov 19 said:
> 
> 
> > All I'm hoping for is a small sale on upgrading CB core to pro.. o=<
> ...



And then came the Heavyocity sale..  Damn.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 22, 2012)

On Heavyocity - I love Damage. I also have Evolve Mutations 1 and 2, but don't ever use them - seems far inferior to Damage, and a little dated. Any value in looking at the full Evolve?


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 22, 2012)

Plugin-Alliance has 30% off if you get 1-2 plugins and 50% of if you get 3.

https://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/plugins.html

Think I'm going to pick up the Noveltech Character :D


----------



## gabrielh (Nov 22, 2012)

*VirtualSoundStage* will be *30% off* from friday until monday.
http://www.parallax-audio.com

Just enter the Coupon Code THANKSGIVING before you check out.


----------



## bdr (Nov 22, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> gsilbers @ Thu Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > cakewalk rapture for $20
> ...




apparently doesnt work in Mountain Lion...check out the Black Friday thread on KVR there's a lot of comments about this deal, also some problems with serial numbers, sorry I glossed over it so don't have details.


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 22, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> gsilbers @ Thu Nov 22 said:
> 
> 
> > cakewalk rapture for $20
> ...



I have my eye on this too.$20 seems like a no-brainer but if you already have Omni and I'm seriously looking at Alchemy this year is it just chucking $20 towards something a guy will never use. (Lord knows I have done that so many times)

Any Rapture guys out there care to comment?


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey you... yes, *YOU*.

Just a thought: if you invest just a fraction of the amount you'll be saving this weekend when buying that next V.I. you've been meaning to get for so long, and make a donation to V.I. Control (see this thread), then you'll actively help to keep this forum going - a community you turn to, in order to make informed purchasing decisions, and save a buck or two...

YOUR contribution DOES make a difference and would be most helpful... So how about showing some love for this place? Whatever YOU can spare, really helps a LOT.

Long live VI - with YOUR help!


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 22, 2012)

Black Friday sale here:

http://plugindiscounts.com/index.html

-Under MVP's, enter the password: *mvp*


----------



## drumman (Nov 22, 2012)

Apologies if this has already been mentioned, but I watch this site

http://rekkerd.org/deals-deals-deals/

all the time anyway for sales.


----------



## tfishbein82 (Nov 22, 2012)

As I like to do every now and then, to Dan Dean and Ernest Cholakis: if you're listening, I would love to buy the Bluthner Digital Model One.

I know you've never wanted to put this on sale, but if you feel the pull to join many of the other fine sampling companies in this sale season, I would buy your piano at a good discount. Many other pianos of great quality can be had right now at excellent deals - 1928 Steinway (8dio), Blue (Cinesamples), Emotional (Soundiron). This pattern makes it difficult to buy the BDMO, but I still want to.


----------



## narapo (Nov 22, 2012)

Folmann @ Wed Nov 21 said:


> All 8Dio Products will be 40% off starting tomorrow night - with the following exceptions:
> 
> 1. Requiem Professional ($484) (15% off)
> 2. Adagio Violins ($399) (20% off)
> ...


I tried to purchase thé Adagio violins just now. 8dio site still displays the $499 tag, but worse, when I add the library to my cart, it is valued at $665 ! I thought black friday sales were supposed to be cheaper, not the other way around !

...then I see I need the discount code and voilà! $399


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 22, 2012)

narapo @ Thu Nov 22 said:


> Folmann @ Wed Nov 21 said:
> 
> 
> > All 8Dio Products will be 40% off starting tomorrow night - with the following exceptions:
> ...



Just picked up the 1928 Legacy Steinway and the discount code worked fine... halfway through downloading.... stoked to play this thing!


----------



## Tatu (Nov 22, 2012)

Well, Cinesamples have 35% off from most of their libraries.. that means $50 off from CB Pro. I don't think I'll buy it since _I'd_ expect to get the same discount as a core user. I'll just wait for a better discount and get something else instead


----------



## Tatu (Nov 23, 2012)

andy.k @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> Tatu @ Fri Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Cinesamples have 35% off from most of their libraries.. that means $50 off from CB Pro. I don't think I'll buy it since _I'd_ expect to get the same discount as a core user. I'll just wait for a better discount and get something else instead
> ...



Very much true. It's _up to_ 35% on their products. My bad there.


----------



## pierre434 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi to everybody,

Concerning 8DIO and particularly Adagio Violin, someone can explain me why the "normal" price before the discount is 665$ and not 499 as before ?


----------



## EthanStoller (Nov 23, 2012)

dagovitsj said:


> I've been considering Waves Vocal Rider, but think it's a little pricey to say at least...!


Looks like you got your wish: http://audiodeluxe.com/products/waves-vocal-rider-native (http://audiodeluxe.com/products/waves-v ... der-native)
The "Add to Cart" price is $50.99.


----------



## narapo (Nov 23, 2012)

pierre434 @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> Hi to everybody,
> 
> Concerning 8DIO and particularly Adagio Violin, someone can explain me why the "normal" price before the discount is 665$ and not 499 as before ?


because they have the same amount of reduction applied with the discount code, but some of the liraries have a lesser reduction, thus the apparent increase in base price, but with the code, you get the right discounted price.

I had the same :shock: moment just before buying Adagio Violins earlier today ; downloading now.


----------



## pierre434 (Nov 23, 2012)

narapo : thanks very much for explaining !
I can understand that- for simplification- 8DIO has to apply uniform discount code but it's a bit twisted... and disappointing that Adagio does not benefit from the 40 % OFF EVERYTHING big announcement on their home page !


----------



## polirak (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying SO Platinum Plus or Hollywood strings . 

I have now only 2 libraries , albion 1+2 . 

Not sure if it's better getting SO with all the sections , or start to getting each section separately and purchase now HS ?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 23, 2012)

polirak @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> I'm thinking about buying SO Platinum Plus or Hollywood strings .
> 
> I have now only 2 libraries , albion 1+2 .
> 
> Not sure if it's better getting SO with all the sections , or start to getting each section separately and purchase now HS ?



If you do not have a reasonably powerful PC with an SSD and a lot of RAM, EWQLSO would be the wiser choice for you specifically.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Nov 23, 2012)

what about a MBP 2011 sandy bridge with 16gb ram? can it manage HStrings?


----------



## polirak (Nov 23, 2012)

EastWest Lurker @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> polirak @ Fri Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking about buying SO Platinum Plus or Hollywood strings .
> ...



I actually have 32RAM and i7 3930K CPU + 2 SSD's (128+256) . My PC can handle really large projects and heavy libraries . I'm just not sure about getting the whole SO or starting buy separate sections and get HS ....?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 23, 2012)

Christian F. Perucchi @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> what about a MBP 2011 sandy bridge with 16gb ram? can it manage HStrings?



I am sorry to have to say it, but the Mac version of Play is just not as efficient as the PC version. Also, SSD performance on the Mac is not yet comparable to on a PC, although Thunderbolt could change that. With most EW libraries it doesn't matter so much but with Hollywood Strings, it does. You certainly will be able to run some of it, but not as much as on a comparable PC from what I have seen. Which is why I built a slave PC.

That said, since I upgraded my Mac from my first gen 2.66 Quad Core to my present Mac Mini server i7, I have not tried it and I do not have an SSD on it, so maybe it is better now.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Nov 23, 2012)

polirak @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Fri Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > polirak @ Fri Nov 23 said:
> ...



Well, getting separate sections will give you better overall choices but it will cost you about 5 times more.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 23, 2012)

Oh, wow.....Cinesamples is offering a whopping 13% off Cinebrass...a $50 reduction that was also available last month. :roll: Will be spending my Black Friday dollars elsewhere.


----------



## synthnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Frank,
Happy Thanksgiving ...

I know what you mean....I got in as an early adopter on the Core Cinebrass .... The dsicounted price of Pro is the same now as what I was offered as an early adopter of Core ..... No incentive to buy Pro for me .....I just got Addictive Keys and it's GREAT !!.....Fast loading , easy on the computer and great sounding piano's with a LOT of versatility .... I've been playing it all day and still haven't scratched the surface ..... Jim


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 23, 2012)

I picked up the $20 Cakewalk Rapture. It took about 18 hours for the download code and serial to be mailed to me - but I managed to install it on my 10.6.8 iMac and then copy everything over to my OS X Lion (music making) iMac (most importantly, the preferences). A bit of a hassle, but for 20 bucks - I think it was worth it.

Also nabbed N.I. Giant for 50% off and saved a few bucks on an M-Audio Axion 25.

Should keep me busy until Albion 3 hits.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 23, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> Also nabbed N.I. Giant for 50% off



Me too..and I'm seriously impressed. I don't like NI pianos at all, but this one is actually done by http://www.galaxy-instruments.com/the-giant.html (Galaxy instruments). Versatile and great sounding. Cinematic .nki is much more customisable than I though - awesome. And I already used it in trailer I'm scoring currently. My new go-to alongside Imperfect Fazioli.


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> I picked up the $20 Cakewalk Rapture. It took about 18 hours for the download code and serial to be mailed to me - but I managed to install it on my 10.6.8 iMac and then copy everything over to my OS X Lion (music making) iMac (most importantly, the preferences). A bit of a hassle, but for 20 bucks - I think it was worth it.
> 
> Also nabbed N.I. Giant for 50% off and saved a few bucks on an M-Audio Axion 25.
> 
> Should keep me busy until Albion 3 hits.



were did you download the actual plugin?

did you get an email after the activation code?

im having a hard time figuring out cakewalk stuff.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 23, 2012)

gsilbers @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> were did you download the actual plugin?
> 
> did you get an email after the activation code?
> 
> im having a hard time figuring out cakewalk stuff.



Sweetwater emailed me the download links and serial numbers today (I placed the order yesterday evening). The links take you to the Cakewalk site for the download. There's 2 installs (one is an update) and 2 serials - one of which I was never asked for. It's not the most elegant delivery solution/installation - but for 20 bucks...


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 23, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> I picked up the $20 Cakewalk Rapture. It took about 18 hours for the download code and serial to be mailed to me - but I managed to install it on my 10.6.8 iMac and then copy everything over to my OS X Lion (music making) iMac (most importantly, the preferences). A bit of a hassle, but for 20 bucks - I think it was worth it.
> 
> Also nabbed N.I. Giant for 50% off and saved a few bucks on an M-Audio Axion 25.
> 
> Should keep me busy until Albion 3 hits.



Alex,

Is Rapture cool? Do you have Omnisphere? I'm wondering if Rapture brings anything new to the dance or is it just another OK synth. I know $20 is nothing for a piece of software but maybe the $20 for me would be better spent towards a Waves bunde, etc.

Any insight?


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 23, 2012)

dpasdernick @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> Alex,
> 
> Is Rapture cool? Do you have Omnisphere? I'm wondering if Rapture brings anything new to the dance or is it just another OK synth. I know $20 is nothing for a piece of software but maybe the $20 for me would be better spent towards a Waves bunde, etc.
> 
> Any insight?



Yeah I have (and adore) Omnisphere - this is a different kind of thing. I'd say this is more along the lines of Zebra/Zebralette (somewhere in between I suppose) It's got a lot of features & modulation options. And a nice step sequencer & loads of presets. Definitely more EDM tilted, but there's some pretty nice sounds in it. If I'd paid 40 bucks I'd still be pretty impressed with it. There's also loads of free presets to be had, but I have yet go hunting for them. Honestly, I don't really need any more soft synths - but 20 bucks!


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> gsilbers @ Fri Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > were did you download the actual plugin?
> ...




i see. i havent gotten the other links


----------



## stevemazzaro (Nov 23, 2012)

Figured I'd chime in here! Since all of you VI guys are so awesome, all of my products at http://www.dynamicsoundsampling.com are 30% off when you use the coupon code "VI-CONTROL" (without the ""s) for black friday/cyber monday. 

The coupon will last up until Friday, November 30th (2012)!

Steve


----------



## gsilbers (Nov 23, 2012)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuukkk

i missed the melda production plugins half off deal. 
i was going to get the total bundle but the deal was based on check time zone wtf?!?!?


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 23, 2012)

Rapture update: I just downloaded the 2 free expansion packs and HOLY MOLY, there's a ton of stuff now! 

http://www.cakewalk.com/Products/Raptur ... sion-Packs

Programming this thing seems pretty fun. I'm enjoying loading presets and then swapping out the multisamples and tweaking.


----------



## eschroder (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks Steve! Definitely grabbing your items!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 23, 2012)

Not sure how long left on this (minutes? days?) but Sample Logic's Cinematic Guitars is at Muscian's Friend for 99 bucks as a download:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audi ... ic-guitars

I've always been Sample Logic skeptic, but I know this product has a lot of admirers - could be time to dip my toe in the water.

EDIT - or not... listed as a download, but international shipping applied at checkout. Have sent email to clarify.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 24, 2012)

Good find, Guy. Did you get the answer? How long does the sale last?

However, if I don't get it now, I'm sure that they are more then happy to charge me the full price. :lol:


----------



## fido94 (Nov 24, 2012)

Guys, as noiseboyuk pointed out, there's a pretty sweet deal at Musicians friend for sample logic libraries (although, not morphestra). I was told by their customer service that cinematic guitar is a download offering but I haven't received a link for the download yet.

Another thing to note: the black Friday coupon code will note work on already discounted products.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 24, 2012)

stevemazzaro @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> Figured I'd chime in here! Since all of you VI guys are so awesome, all of my products at http://www.dynamicsoundsampling.com are 30% off when you use the coupon code "VI-CONTROL" (without the ""s) for black friday/cyber monday.
> 
> The coupon will last up until Friday, November 30th (2012)!
> 
> Steve




Nice sound Steve. Useful demos.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 24, 2012)

mark812 @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> Good find, Guy. Did you get the answer? How long does the sale last?
> 
> However, if I don't get it now, I'm sure that they are more then happy to charge me the full price. :lol:



Not yet, will post when I do. Link is still live at the moment - when I emailed I asked that if it was a download, they'd honour the price as I'd tried to order. No harm in trying...


----------



## pierre434 (Nov 24, 2012)

What do you think about Native Instrument DAMAGE which is 50 % off ? I was impressed by the dynamic, organic and deep sounds !! Do you think it is a must have, even if we have stuff like Stylus rmx, or other percussive/sound effects from other soft ?


----------



## playz123 (Nov 24, 2012)

pierre434 @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> What do you think about Native Instrument DAMAGE which is 50 % off ? I was impressed by the dynamic, organic and deep sounds !! Do you think it is a must have, even if we have stuff like Stylus rmx, or other percussive/sound effects from other soft ?



IMHO, "Damage" is excellent, a lot of people here have already raved about...including me...and it is a no-brainer purchase. Works with many genres of music as well.

A thumbs-up too for "Evolve", which I purchased yesterday. I'm amazed by the depth and sound quality, and as I go through all the patches, I'm also finding them very inspirational. HTH.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 24, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> mark812 @ Sat Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Good find, Guy. Did you get the answer? How long does the sale last?
> ...



Hope you do get it, Guy. I like CG 1 very much, but never did purchase CG 2.

(PS: Nice to see "honour" spelled 'correctly' for once.    )


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 24, 2012)

Damage is awesome. I've got tons of percussion libs, and Damage is definitely its own thing. It's also very smartly designed, a nice balance between detail and efficiency. With other percussion libs I sometimes feel like I need to compromise something else in my template to accommodate the monstrous amount of RAM consumed by the ultra-detailed percussion samples. That's never the case with Damage.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 24, 2012)

stevemazzaro @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> Figured I'd chime in here! Since all of you VI guys are so awesome, all of my products at http://www.dynamicsoundsampling.com are 30% off when you use the coupon code "VI-CONTROL" (without the ""s) for black friday/cyber monday.
> 
> The coupon will last up until Friday, November 30th (2012)!
> 
> Steve



Great offer Steve, and thanks very much. Just ordered Acoustic Guitar FX, which I've had my eye on for awhile now. I thought the price was more than fair even before the discount, but on the other hand I was nevertheless happy to accept your offer.  Cheers.


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 24, 2012)

Yeah - Damage at 50% off is a sweet deal.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 24, 2012)

playz123 @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> A thumbs-up too for "Evolve", which I purchased yesterday. I'm amazed by the depth and sound quality, and as I go through all the patches, I'm also finding them very inspirational. HTH.



Amazing library, much better and versatile than Mutations series.


----------



## pierre434 (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks for your comments concerning Damage !

West Africa (for 50 euros) has to be considered too ! Pfffff, it's hard to not resist to those black sales !


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 24, 2012)

Musician's Friend has Sample Logic's Synergy for 99 bucks. Which you can then upgrade to Synergy X for 60 bucks (on Sample Logic's site). Net result is $160 for a $399 library.

It's overall too slick & EDM sounding for the kind of stuff I write (Morphestra is more my thing) but if you need something for hybrid/trailer/or EDM styles - this looks like it has loads of well produced & well-implemented content.


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 24, 2012)

Waves CLA bundle for $110.99 at AudioDeluxe.com.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Nov 24, 2012)

Being broke sucks. Cinematic Guitars, at that price, is just incredible. Unfortunately five kids and Xmas means no go. They should really do these sales in February after most people get their income tax returns.

Oh well. Saving for Omnisphere anyway :D


----------



## drumman (Nov 24, 2012)

Darthmorphling @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> Being broke sucks. Cinematic Guitars, at that price, is just incredible. Unfortunately five kids and Xmas means no go. They should really do these sales in February after most people get their income tax returns.
> 
> Oh well. Saving for Omnisphere anyway :D



Get the kids Cinematic Guitars for Christmas.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 24, 2012)

mark812 @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> Good find, Guy. Did you get the answer? How long does the sale last?
> 
> However, if I don't get it now, I'm sure that they are more then happy to charge me the full price. :lol:



Well it's been a strange old experience. They sent an email saying to phone them and quote a reference number and they'd sort it out. I did so, the woman seemed sadly hopeless and put me through to another number... giving me the direct line since "it usually doesn't work". It didn't. Fortunately the 2nd woman was much more clued up - she said I should order it online, contact them once I had the order number, and they'd then refund the shipping. Done that and got a response email saying all good, the refund should be 2-3 business days.

So a very strange way to run a railroad, but hey it's cheap as chips so I ain't complaining.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 24, 2012)

Couldn't resist that deal. My first purchase of the weekend. Though I have ny eye on a number of other things before the sales end!


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 24, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> Not sure how long left on this (minutes? days?) but Sample Logic's Cinematic Guitars is at Muscian's Friend for 99 bucks as a download:
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audi ... ic-guitars
> 
> ...



GREAT find. Just purchased - I'm in the states so I didn't have the shipping cost issue, but now that I finished my checkout process I do not see a link to download the product? Were you guys given a link??


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 24, 2012)

No, not yet. One of those companies that doesn't do it instantly as far as I'm aware.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 24, 2012)

TheUnfinished @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> No, not yet. One of those companies that doesn't do it instantly as far as I'm aware.



Got it! Thank you.


----------



## polirak (Nov 24, 2012)

For Cinematic Guitars1 just change for this order your adress to US and it will not ask for shipment fee .

I wonder why they droped the price for this 1 so much and we don't hear anything about it from Sample Logic .....


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 24, 2012)

stevemazzaro @ Fri Nov 23 said:


> Figured I'd chime in here! Since all of you VI guys are so awesome, all of my products at http://www.dynamicsoundsampling.com are 30% off when you use the coupon code "VI-CONTROL" (without the ""s) for black friday/cyber monday.
> 
> The coupon will last up until Friday, November 30th (2012)!
> 
> Steve



I have a question I didn't see answered in the manual.

Let's say I select tremolo for violins 1. Under NOTES on the keyboard, are the only pitches available for tremolo for V1 those matching the color coding, or are all the pitches available for tremolo?

Thanks in advance. 

PA


----------



## polirak (Nov 24, 2012)

Musician Friend sell also A.I.R for 80$ 

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audi ... nd-library

I need to choose between AIR and Evolve , any advice?


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 24, 2012)

polirak @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> Musician Friend sell also A.I.R for 80$
> 
> http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audi ... nd-library
> 
> I need to choose between AIR and Evolve , any advice?



For my money Evolve. Definitely. Although some prefer the Evolve Mutations installments more - Evolve has a wide array of really high quality components.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 24, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> mark812 @ Sat Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Good find, Guy. Did you get the answer? How long does the sale last?
> ...



Wasn't charged shipping here in CA. Also for those in CA, you can use the code CANOTAX to get it sales tax free! Unsure if it will also work as a general 9.75% off coupon for non CA residents?


----------



## polirak (Nov 24, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> polirak @ Sat Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Musician Friend sell also A.I.R for 80$
> ...



I wanted to buy Mutations bundle but I have Komplete7 and it will be anyway in Komplete9 when I upgrade .

Do you think there is any chance NI will bundle Damage or Evolce in future Komplete versions ?


----------



## stevemazzaro (Nov 24, 2012)

Peter Alexander @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> stevemazzaro @ Fri Nov 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Figured I'd chime in here! Since all of you VI guys are so awesome, all of my products at http://www.dynamicsoundsampling.com are 30% off when you use the coupon code "VI-CONTROL" (without the ""s) for black friday/cyber monday.
> ...



Hey Peter,

The tremelo colors are different clusters/glisses that do not correlate to what key they are.

Hope that helps!

Steve


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

polirak @ Sat 24 Nov said:


> Alex Cuervo @ Sat Nov 24 said:
> 
> 
> > polirak @ Sat Nov 24 said:
> ...



fwiw about 2 months ago I met a NI rep,we talked for about 30 minutes about all things NI including K9.
I told him I wish NI developed a killer horn section VI & he told me about the as of that time unannounced Section Horns library,which he confirmed in some shape or form(I hope they have an expanded Pro version like SecStringsPro)in K9U he didn't say anything about a Pro version its my hope though 
He also said the NI Premium Tube Series will be in some iteration of K9(U?).that's why I haven't bought it.
Then I mentioned I had gotten a month earlier Damage in a sale(awesome!!) and I asked if I made a mistake as I now expected him to say Damage would be in K9 & he said it would not be in Komplete9 as it's Heavyocity's premium product.
Whether this info is accurate or not I don't know but he did mention Section Horns in September before I heard about it anywhere else so I'd guess his info is accurate.
Damage is a great library as is Evolve which I bought earlier this week.
I hope they don't throw Evolve in now ! lol
Hope this helps but it's a crapshoot,I have had K5,6,7 & 8U so I am very careful in buying NI products individually.
The Evolve Mutation products are IMO NI & Heavyocity's way to introduce people to the more extensive products in their lineup.
I guess we'll know sooner or later.


----------



## danielcartisano (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone care to share a list of their purchases so far? I'm $800AUD+ down and I'm done! No more till next year haha

Soundiron Apocalypse Ensemble
Heavyocity Damage
Heavyocity Evolve and the Evolve Mutations Bundle
Cinematic Strings 2 (student discount! oh god I can't thank them enough for that one)


----------



## eschroder (Nov 24, 2012)

Synergy
Rhythmic Aura 2
Hybrid Rhythms
and about to grab the 2 from dynamic sound


----------



## ThomasL (Nov 25, 2012)

Noveltech Character
Waves NLS
Waves Vocal Rider

(Still debating with self about Epic Frame Drums.)


----------



## Montisquirrel (Nov 25, 2012)

8DIO Basstard. _-) Love it!


----------



## Tatu (Nov 25, 2012)

In case anyone hasn't noticed, Waves is giving away a little free gift:
http://www.waves.com/lp/black-friday/louder.html


----------



## mark812 (Nov 25, 2012)

I got The Giant and will probably get Cinematic Guitars tomorrow..


----------



## mark812 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just checked Rapture out..it seems like a very good alternative to Zebra.


----------



## polirak (Nov 25, 2012)

Downloading Evolve and Damage  

Maybe I'll get CG1 too


----------



## polirak (Nov 25, 2012)

Where it's written that it's 60$ ? ( can't find the upgrade price in their site )


----------



## TuomasP (Nov 25, 2012)

That Cinematic Guitars 1 offer was too sick to just pass by - my credit card is sad panda :D


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 25, 2012)

Presonus Studio One Professional - $249
8Dio 1928 Steinway 
Fanfare - $99 - Also an INCREDIBLE deal.

I may not be done :D 


Ryan


----------



## polirak (Nov 25, 2012)

Same here , for 100$ it's a nobrainer .


----------



## George Caplan (Nov 25, 2012)

acoustic guitar fx and omnisphere.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 25, 2012)

Just got a shipping and tracking confirmation for Cinematic Guitars 1... wondering if its not a download but a physical product?


----------



## mark812 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hm, that's confusing. Could you just post here when you find out if it's download or not?

I'm in Europe, tried to buy it and got this message:


> One or more of the items you have selected are unable to ship to the Ship To Address you
> entered. Please, edit your shopping cart, change your ship to location..


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 25, 2012)

mark812 @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> Hm, that's confusing. Could you just post here when you find out if it download or not?
> 
> I'm in Europe, tried to buy it and got this message:
> 
> ...



Roger that.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you. :wink:


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 25, 2012)

rystro @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> Just got a shipping and tracking confirmation for Cinematic Guitars 1... wondering if its not a download but a physical product?




Possibly is Ryan - Fanfare is shipping as a boxed product per my order. 




Ryan


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 25, 2012)

So I got a tracking number as well. I just spoke to them (third international call.... grrrr...) - they say it should be a download, and the shipping is an error. They're investiagting and getting back to me.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 25, 2012)

http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Musician_s_Friend

These ratings could explain things like that..


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 25, 2012)

mark812 @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> http://www.resellerratings.com/store/Musician_s_Friend
> 
> These ratings could explain things like that..



oooohhhhhh......


----------



## polirak (Nov 25, 2012)

I really don't understand how they offer this low price , looks suspicious :


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 25, 2012)

Musician's Friend isn't the company they were a decade ago. I hope the problems downloading are resolved. Wonder if Joe (from Sample Logic) could come in here and chime in with a reality check. 

Having said that, does anyone have SL's Fanfare or Rumble? At $99 each that's a killer deal. 

Would recommend Evolve and Damage to anyone. Evolve is one of my favorite, go to instruments. Just one great sound after another after another. All highly useful. Right when you think you've figured out what the library is, you click on something else and are amazed.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 25, 2012)

polirak @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> Where it's written that it's 60$ ? ( can't find the upgrade price in their site )



I'm guessing you're probably referring to the upgrade from Synergy to Synergy X? If so, you get that directly from Sample Logic (not Musician's Friend). On the Synergy X page it's mentioned right below the player.

http://www.samplelogic.com/products/Synergy-X


----------



## wst3 (Nov 25, 2012)

Darthmorphling @ Sat Nov 24 said:


> Being broke sucks. Cinematic Guitars, at that price, is just incredible. Unfortunately five kids and Xmas means no go. They should really do these sales in February after most people get their income tax returns.



I've made that observation in the past as well... it's difficult to spend money on one's self, or even one's business, when there are kids involved! Have fun shopping for your brood, I know I will.


----------



## jtenney (Nov 25, 2012)

Re Cinematic Guitars and Musician's Friend--Ohhh man, now I'm confused! I bought it, but I totally spaced on it being a digital download (it was late at night...) So I assumed it would be a delivered box, with free shipping, and that's the way things stood, complete with a tracking number... Now, reading some of those MF (not to be confused with the OTHER "mf" as in mezzo forte or m****rf*****r) one-star reviews, I'm kinda concerned. Too recently put in the pipeline for tracking yet, sez UPS. Guess I'll keep my fingers crossed...

Happy Holidays to all!

later,
John


----------



## TheUnfinished (Nov 25, 2012)

I've had an email from Musician's Friend telling me that my download links for Cinematic Guitars should be with me tomorrow.

I shall keep you updated...


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 25, 2012)

some of these Sample Logic $99 deals have piqued my interest.
The library that I'm closest to getting is Cinematic Guitars,any users here who can comment on the library,in general,playability etc....
I see there's a Cinematic Guitars2 out now which explains the $99 price.

As a drummer who already has Damage & Evolve which I love, they are awesome!! 

I'm curious about Rumble,I love Marching Band Percussion Lines but I can't say I've enjoyed any of the demos I've heard,please correct me if I'm wrong but I hear very little here that sounds like a Marching Band Drum line,it sounds more Electronica and Cinema oriented not what I am hoping for an actual Marching Band Percussion Ensemble.

In the Electronica/Cinema oriented percussive VI's I prefer the Heavyocity libraries and feel I already have this covered.
Is the basic Marching Band Drum line actually covered extensively in the VI and I'm just hearing the trendier aspects of Rumble in the demos?
Thanks


----------



## mark812 (Nov 25, 2012)

TheUnfinished @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> I've had an email from Musician's Friend telling me that my download links for Cinematic Guitars should be with me tomorrow.
> 
> I shall keep you updated...



Did you have to pay anything other than $99?


----------



## Alex Cuervo (Nov 25, 2012)

Musician's Friend are a big operation here and not some sketchy fly by night web store. They're somehow linked to Guitar Center on a corporate level - so my suspicion is that they're experiencing difficulties keeping up with things - but probably aren't going to rip you guys off.


----------



## ceemusic (Nov 25, 2012)

Alex Cuervo @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> Musician's Friend are a big operation here and not some sketchy fly by night web store. They're somehow linked to Guitar Center on a corporate level - so my suspicion is that they're experiencing difficulties keeping up with things - but probably aren't going to rip you guys off.


lol, look them up in BBB!


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 25, 2012)

TheUnfinished @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> I've had an email from Musician's Friend telling me that my download links for Cinematic Guitars should be with me tomorrow.
> 
> I shall keep you updated...



It's classic - at exactly the same time I had an email saying there was no download version and I'd get my order refunded when the package returned! It's hard to come to any other conclusion other than - with this product at least - they have no idea what it is, what they are doing, or what to do about it.

I've emailed reporting Matt's email... will keep y'all posted of course.


----------



## snowleopard (Nov 25, 2012)

Again, I'd like to think Joe from SL can chime in here and clear some things up. This entire thing just doesn't seem right.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Nov 25, 2012)

Synergy was definitely a boxed item. I'm guessing they had a few copies of old stock sitting around. Looks like they're sold out now.

I'm not sure about the other Sample Logic items, but fwiw, it looks like Cinematic Guitars is a download item. AIR, The Elements, Fanfare, and Rumble appear to be physical boxed items.

I wouldn't worry about Musician's Friend. They've been around for quite a while now and I believe they are owned by the same people who own Guitar Center. I'm sure they are a little overwhelmed at the moment... and it's probably going to be even worse tomorrow!


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 25, 2012)

I have Evolve Mutaions 1 & 2 and was thinking about doing one of the following...

1) Damage and Evolve

or

2) Damage and Cinematic Guitars

I am intrigued by Cinematic Guitars as another color in the palette. I also own Stormdrum 1 and 2 so I'm wondering if owning all of the Heavyocity instruments is overkill on the big bang boomies..

Any thoughts? Also any concerns on the weird vibes being posted about Musician's Friend?

All the very best,

Darren


----------



## Dan Stearn (Nov 25, 2012)

I purchased EZ Drummer from Musician's Friend just, and received my serial number after half an hour, downloading now. I am sure there will be no problems with CG, even if it can be a bit frustrating having to wait!

It's been a great Black Friday weekend for me though, picked up Hollywoodwinds, EastWest HB Gold, a couple of solo vocalists from 8Dio, EZ Drummer and Sound Iron's Emotional Piano, Bamboo Ensemble & a pre-order of the Mercury Boy Choir. Chuffed!!


----------



## Christoph Allerstorfer (Nov 25, 2012)

Waves offers the one knob louder plug in for free at the moment! I could not resist, but it looks like they are out of keys right now.

Thanks for being a part of the Waves community!

Due to overwhelming demand, our servers are running at maximum capacity.
Therefore, your OneKnob Louder free serial number has not yet been created.
Another email containing your OneKnob Louder free serial number will be sent to you within 48 hours. We apologize for this inconvenience.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 25, 2012)

*UPDATE FROM MUSICIANS FRIEND*....

I just spoke with a sales representative and they confirmed it with management, Cinematic Guitars has been "mislabeled" and it is a HARD COPY of the software NOT a digital download. :roll: 

They told me my order would ship out tonight. I hope that doesn't screw up things for those with international orders. :shock:

To me this makes their discount a little more sense, they are wanting to move this hard product out of their inventory with CG2 being released. Otherwise having it only be a digital download the price reduction didn't make a TON of sense.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 25, 2012)

A couple of months back SL had a special sale on their boxed libraries similar to this one. So it is quite possible that these are the excess inventory that's trying to be moved. I wouldn't be overly concerned with Musicians Friend as they are a trusted distributor and have been around for years - hopefully everyone's orders are handled as smooth as possible.

Ryan


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 25, 2012)

rystro @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> *UPDATE FROM MUSICIANS FRIEND*....
> 
> I just spoke with a sales representative and they confirmed it with management, Cinematic Guitars has been "mislabeled" and it is a HARD COPY of the software NOT a digital download. :roll:
> 
> ...



This is crazy. I spoke with Musician's Friend about Cinematic Guitars, even mentioning concerns based on this thread, and the kind lady I spoke to said it is definitely a digital download... WTF? 

I did receive an email saying my order was being processed so whether it comes as a download or in a box, I'm Ok as long as I get it for $99.


----------



## mark812 (Nov 25, 2012)

I sent 3 emails and received 0 responses..


----------



## polirak (Nov 25, 2012)

need to pay extra 40$ for shipment :| 

140 $ is still good price but after all this not sure if I want to ....


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 25, 2012)

dpasdernick @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> rystro @ Sun Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > *UPDATE FROM MUSICIANS FRIEND*....
> ...



Yup, I had the same thing. Matt here (The Unfinished) has had 2 emails today I believe confirming his is a download, and serials will be released soon. But - I suspect - all that is wrong, and they simply don't know what they are doing or saying.

IMO they should honour this as a download to all who purchased it as such.


----------



## Ed (Nov 25, 2012)

polirak @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> need to pay extra 40$ for shipment :|
> 
> 140 $ is still good price but after all this not sure if I want to ....



And if you're in the UK, you might enjoy some import TAX too. FEDEX always did that to me with East West products.

Fingers crossed eh!


----------



## dpasdernick (Nov 25, 2012)

When I checked out at Musician's Friend I was able to select Free Shipping. At the time I thought it was supposed to be a download so I thought this was just a programming error on their site. It's unsettling to think they have this on sale but we've received different information as to whether it is physical or download.

I was on the fence between Cinematic Guitars and Evole but chose Cinematic Guitars due to the fact that I have both Evolve Mutations and Damage on the way.I hope I won't regret it...

Darren


----------



## MichaelL (Nov 25, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> dpasdernick @ Sun Nov 25 said:
> 
> 
> > rystro @ Sun Nov 25 said:
> ...




As far as I can tell from SL's website Cinematic Guitars 2 is a download, the original Cinematic Guitars is not. Perhaps the sales people are confusing the two. I received shipping confirmation and tracking number about an hour after ordering this afternoon.


----------



## Cruciform (Nov 25, 2012)

MichaelL,

I bought the original CG as a download from SL when it was first released. In any case, $99 is an absolute steal for it. I was going to grab Synergy from MF and then upgrade it but they're out of stock now. :-/

Cheers,

Rob.


----------



## Frédéric P (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi guys,

I bought CG at Musician's Friend yesturday but I have no news about the download or the shipping, just like you... :(


----------



## mark812 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm still on standby..I'd like to buy it, but this whole situation looks very..suspicious.


----------



## TuomasP (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought Cinematic Guitars 1 yesterday from Musicians Friend and got today email that my order has been shipped. There was also a tracking number. 

I hope that 44$ shipping includes customs handling :D Last time I ordered stuff about 100$ of value from USA, UPS declared it on customs office and delivered it home :D


----------



## mark812 (Nov 26, 2012)

> Thank you for your recent inquiry. After consulting a supervisor they inform me that this software can indeed be downloaded.



:?


----------



## TuomasP (Nov 26, 2012)

mark812 @ Mon Nov 26 said:


> > Thank you for your recent inquiry. After consulting a supervisor they inform me that this software can indeed be downloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> :?



lol, will this roulette wheel of download/boxed product ever stop :D
I wrote email to support after I did purchase asking about download and refunding shipping but they only sent me that shipping confirmation :D


----------



## polirak (Nov 26, 2012)

:shock:

Just got this mail from MF :

" Thank you for your recent inquiry. Being that your order was placed during the weekend we have to wait until later on today before you can receive that e-mail to download this software. "

?//!?!?#?!?#!?$


----------



## Ryan Scully (Nov 26, 2012)

I just checked my order confirmation and the package is en route per UPS for my copy of Fanfare. Hope you guys get your CG orders straightened out.




Ryan


----------



## jtenney (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine is en route also. Guess I can exhale now...


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 26, 2012)

Just got this from Musician's Friend re Sample Logic - "I apologize for the misinformation. I’ve had my supervisor look into this (because he is one of the people responsible for sending out the download links). Here’s what’s going on, yes the software IS available as a digital download but NOT by Musician’s Friend. We only have the actual software."


----------



## polirak (Nov 26, 2012)

noiseboyuk @ Mon Nov 26 said:


> ....yes the software IS available as a *digital download but NOT by Musician’s Friend*. *We only have the actual software*."




uhhhh :shock:


----------



## Dan Stearn (Nov 26, 2012)

Ahh damn, just ordered HW Brass.. Ahh we'll, still a great deal and at least I'll be prepared!! :wink:


----------



## polirak (Nov 27, 2012)

Have any one got the download link + serial or a normal answer from MF ?


----------



## noiseboyuk (Nov 27, 2012)

polirak @ Tue Nov 27 said:


> Have any one got the download link + serial or a normal answer from MF ?



Well, the latter really. I think they've internally sorted themselves out now. In a nutshell - they have never sold the download version of CG, and it was incorrectly labelled on the website. They have though given me $10 store credit, paid for my shipping and will also pay any import duty due, so in the end I did get a very good deal (if all that goes to plan). What a soap opera though....


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 27, 2012)

Glad you got that sorted out 
I've bought from MF over 13 years and usually found them to be a good retailer,it's a large operation so sometimes you might get a rep who's out of the loop but they'll generally make sure everything's made right.


----------



## ryanstrong (Nov 27, 2012)

polirak @ Tue Nov 27 said:


> Have any one got the download link + serial or a normal answer from MF ?



I received my hardcopy today. I've been clicking through the patches for the past 20mins. So far pretty nice. Nothing crazy ground breaking but I think the beauty of the product will probably come with tweaking and making custom patches.


----------

